# headlight alignment (u.k.)



## rattusnq (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone can anybody help just bought headlight for fiat ducato m/home
does any one know how to set them up for alignment i.e. distance to wall, height , central point  thanks


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, you could try here:

www.fccuk.org/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=705692 

Hope this helps.

Happy Camping


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2009)

rattusnq said:


> Hi everyone can anybody help just bought headlight for fiat ducato m/home
> does any one know how to set them up for alignment i.e. distance to wall, height , central point  thanks


DIY:
Mesure exactly the center of the headlamp above the floor. Put that mark on a wall 1m in front of the car; put crosslights on, they should shine 1" under the mark.


----------



## rattusnq (Mar 30, 2009)

*headlights*

Thanks for that  exactly what i needed.  other sites gave me stuff like "turn the hexagonal nut" (too where?) " it should self adjust" you need a special machine and so on and so on.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 30, 2009)

Set the height to exactly the same as the other side, but the 'kick-up' to the left has to be spot on to pass the MOT requirement (Should start 0-2% to the left of the centre line).

Any garage or MOT testing station will fine tune it for you at a nominal fee.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2009)

rattusnq said:


> Thanks for that  exactly what i needed.  other sites gave me stuff like "turn the hexagonal nut" (too where?) " it should self adjust" you need a special machine and so on and so on.


No thanks. Simple ideas comes out of simple minds.
Welcome in the club


----------

